# Military Executions 1914 - 1918



## GT (Sep 16, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## GT (Sep 17, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

What I find ironic is that one in that list was executed for violence. Violence during wartime? Hmm...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

What are you trying to say there, Eric? Are you trying to tell me that war isn't all about daisies and dancing? 

That reminds me of the Monty Python sketch, well two actually - Private enters the officers office - Officer - "What do you want?" Private - "I want to leave the army, sir." - "Oh, why?" - "Well, it's dangerous, sir. There's people out there with guns, and not fake guns, real guns." - "It is the army, private." - "And tanks. And I've heard that if there's a war we have to go and fight." - "Yes." - "Well, I was thinking, sir. What if it's a big war, someone might get hurt."

And the other one in the Zulu War - Officer: "How you doin', Jenkins?" - Private: "Oh, great, sir! I mean, at home you kill someone you get put away. But here...you kill someone and they give you a bloody medal!"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

I just found that one particularly ironic.


----------

